# Ari's appy



## kadesma (May 19, 2008)

Daughter was free today and came over to help me out..She brought this appy we had talked about on sunday..
soften about 4 Tab. butter, and then slice a half of a baguette into thin slices and toast one side. Mix the butter with 1/4 cup of chopped canned green chilies,a -2 cloves crushed garlic and spread it on the toasted bread...Mix about 1/4 lb. of shredded monterey jack with just enough mayo to hold it together and spread to the edge of the bread...Now broil til brown and puffy serve hot with a nice cool drink, we had a glass of white wine..This makes about 2 dozen.. and it's an oldie but we loved it...It's also wonderful with pancetta or bacon that's been crispy fried added...

kadesma


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2008)

yum, 

babe


----------



## Barb L. (May 20, 2008)

That sounds so yummy, thanks for sharing Kades !


----------



## suziquzie (May 20, 2008)

Yum!
I can serve something else with the cheese ball from last week! 
Thanks!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2008)

Hi guys,
glad you all like the recipe..I enjoyed it..The best part I didn't have to make it, just eat it.. I'll have to say remember this more often......

kades


----------



## Loprraine (May 20, 2008)

Another great appy from Kadesma!  I used to make one (that I had long forgotten about) that was a bit similar, no chilies, but sliced onion.  Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Another great appy from Kadesma!  I used to make one (that I had long forgotten about) that was a bit similar, no chilies, but sliced onion.  Thanks for the reminder!!!


Onions,now that is right up my alley..Thank you..I'm giving this one a try on Sunday..
kades


----------



## Michelemarie (May 24, 2008)

as always - yummy - you always have the best recipes


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

this sounds very nice, thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

deelady said:


> this sounds very nice, thank you!


When we post recipes or give a tip,  it always makes us feel good when someone lets us know that they like our ideas. So Thanks for letting me know
kades


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

I couldn't agree more! Sometimes when you post an idea or recipe and see it has been viewed 40 plus times and no on has has commented....you start to question your taste buds


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

Right on, kind of smarts HUH?
kades


----------



## Calya (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds delicious. I have never tried green chillies on toast before.


----------

